# Red Empress White Blotch on Dorsal Fin



## Darwin94 (Mar 4, 2020)

Wondering if anyone has any idea what this white blotch in the dorsal fin might be. Just noticed it tonight at feeding.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Possible scrape from what I can see. 
Does it have a fuzzy texture to it, hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Darwin94 (Mar 4, 2020)

Doesnt look like it. Just popped up tonight. I didnt see it this morning during feeding.


----------

